# Slim pickings on the Rocky



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Took my 7-year-old boy out this morning. First time wading  We had fun, but only saw about 6 fish total and they were skittish to say the least.

Maybe another river? Anything left in the Chag or Grand?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I've seen the past few days, the rivers are low and clear. It's probably over?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

monkfish said:


> Took my 7-year-old boy out this morning. First time wading  We had fun, but only saw about 6 fish total and they were skittish to say the least.
> 
> Maybe another river? Anything left in the Chag or Grand?


Great conditions for a first time wader.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Fishman said:


> From what I've seen the past few days, the rivers are low and clear. It's probably over?


No Chance!  It'll be on fire before you know it!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Floated the Grand this past Sunday and Monday. Between both days saw about 5 steel caught, and that was it. I would say the run is over due to the warm weather a few weeks ago. Seems like everything happened very early this year. But I will tell you that the smallmouth bite was crazy on the Grand. My buddy and I had double digit numbers with smallmouth bass. A good mixture of local fish and lake run fish. The smallmouth are moving in. Found them at the end of tail outs in the deep holes bouncing wooley buggers tied onto a jig head. Dark colors worked the best. So if you want to get some action on the Grand go after the smallies.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

I fished the Grand Friday and Saturday and had one of my better weekends of the year. I was fishing a hole that was about 8 feet deep, and as soon as I figured out setting the float at 8' I caught 1 Steelhead after another for 2 straight days. All of the fish were bright silver, most were spawned out, but not all. It was early April, so I was suprised to hear guys telling me they haven't seen many caught. I am not sure how many will be left with the dry weather, but there were as many fish in the Grand as you would expect for early April. There were also alot of Smallmouth, I saw a guy using minnows under a float, and he hooked at least 5 in the 15 minutes I saw him fishing. On a side note, a friend of mine and I also caught some 7 or 8 pound Channel Cats on Steelhead eggs....we thought that was odd.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm still have having fun with steelies. There smacking my GITS-ITS 2.5" crayfish tubes.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Phineous said:


> I fished the Grand Friday and Saturday and had one of my better weekends of the year. I was fishing a hole that was about 8 feet deep, and as soon as I figured out setting the float at 8' I caught 1 Steelhead after another for 2 straight days. All of the fish were bright silver, most were spawned out, but not all. It was early April, so I was suprised to hear guys telling me they haven't seen many caught. I am not sure how many will be left with the dry weather, but there were as many fish in the Grand as you would expect for early April. There were also alot of Smallmouth, I saw a guy using minnows under a float, and he hooked at least 5 in the 15 minutes I saw him fishing. On a side note, a friend of mine and I also caught some 7 or 8 pound Channel Cats on Steelhead eggs....we thought that was odd.


 Cats love eggs glad u had a good day I love this time of year everything is in the system 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

